

Brace Expansion by Example: mkdir - hauck-d
https://blog.hauck.io/get-the-most-out-of-mkdir/

======
bemmu
Another tidbit: you can do cd - to go back to your previous directory. Somehow
I managed to use a shell for years before reading about this.

~~~
hauck-d
Thanks for that. I also extend the cdpath to ~/workspace folder to cd quick
into any project:

export CDPATH=.:~/workspace

